# Crappie jig/Rig



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

What is your fav Crappie Jig or rig.I find the Crappie Jig below a popping cork is very productive.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

During the spawn I like a weighted float about 2' above a small jig. Any color is ok as long as it is chartreuse.


----------



## Pepperoni (Dec 6, 2009)

I use 4 pound mono on two rods. One rod has a light yellow jig & minnow for casting. Second rod has porqupine quill float 6-10 feet above a light gold wire hook and tiny shot, baited with minnow and fished 20-30 feet off dropoff/weeds in 20+ deep open water.

Cast jig is cast toward weeds and slow retrieve 4-8 feet deep.

Float rig is not moved. float should slowly stand upright, showing 1/3 or less of length. Crappie will slide away slowly. For huge 'gills, fish this rig with crickets, 3-6' deep, 5' from drop-off or weeds over deeper water. Big gills take the cricket and float will RISE 1/16 inch as the hook weight is removed. (smaller 'gills will run away)

I prefer a 12 foot UL "noodle" rod ("slow action") for the float rod and a shorter stiffer rod for jigs.

Pepperoni


----------

